# Issues with TP-LINK Archer C50 - slow speed



## ku4eto

This is really frustrating, i need some help on this one...


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, any ideas before i got back and return it for something else?


----------



## Snownation

What is your ISP plan? What speed package?
Using your ethernet to desktop, what is the max consistent speed you attain?
Bring the laptop next to the router, and test if the signal strength improves, and also, test the speed.
Test the laptop with the ethernet cable, and see if the speeds are as slow as you said.
Test your desktop with wifi, and see if you get better speeds than laptop.
Adapter speeds are not the same as your ISP provided speeds.


----------



## ku4eto

Please, i am not an idiot, tested everything. When the laptop is in the same room as the router, i get the 50Mbps speed i want, but the workspace for my father is like... 10 meters away? The reported signal strength is minimum 3/5 and almost always is 4/5 bars. But the download speed is ... 8Mbps? That is the issue. And i have both 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz enabled, but the laptop connects to the 2.4Ghz network (the N-one).


----------



## Snownation

Try if any other devices near your dad's workspace area yields the same speed on 2.4ghz.
If no, it's the laptop's problem.
If yes, it's an area of interference.

Wouldn't blame the router just yet.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snownation*
> 
> Try if any other devices near your dad's workspace area yields the same speed on 2.4ghz.
> If no, it's the laptop's problem.
> If yes, it's an area of interference.
> 
> Wouldn't blame the router just yet.


Unfortunately i lost my phone and my laptop died, so currently i have no means of other Wi-Fi capable devices.

Area of interference - there are no other electronic devices - probably just 1 more router thats 5-10 meters away (but in the other direction). But i am living in a substation, so there are strong magnetic fields due to the transformators and the power lines (110-10/20kV). That gave me some issues before with CRT monitors (shaky image).


----------



## Snownation

Most routers are omnidirectional, so there is no facing opposite direction or not.
If your area is interfering to the point where your CRTs are having shaky images, then I would really want to blame your area.
But, please get a friend, or someone else to test the workspace with another device just to be sure.


----------



## ku4eto

So, just updated the firmware from the stock one, to the only next available version (this is on Hardware Rev. V1). The down speed doubled from 8Mbits/s to 16-20Mbits/s. This is far more acceptable, i think this is good solution.


----------



## DzillaXx

What I don't like about the C50 is the fact it uses a mediatek chipset. Which is one of the reasons it underperforms. Brodcom or Qualcomm is the way to go when it comes to a routers hardware. If you are willing to take it back, get a archer c7 or pick up a netgear r6300v2.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> What I don't like about the C50 is the fact it uses a mediatek chipset. Which is one of the reasons it underperforms. Brodcom or Qualcomm is the way to go when it comes to a routers hardware. If you are willing to take it back, get a archer c7 or pick up a netgear r6300v2.


Can't do, 30 days passed...

Didn't know that is using MediaTek, if i had the choice, i would have preffered Broadcom one, but, meh, too late already. I will deal it withi t.


----------

